# Shelf styles



## Peach (Sep 24, 2009)

What's the best shelfing style? I have seen a lot of pictures with an upside down "V" style shelf? What's the advantage of this? Is it better then a flat shelf? 

I am new at having pigeons! I love it!!


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

maybe advantage would be that the droppings would roll/slide off since it slanted not flat. im not sure though


----------



## Peach (Sep 24, 2009)

I was thinking that..but then the area to walk around and/or lay down is dramatically decreased.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The V-perch allows you to stack them over one another, and the poop lands on the perch, and not on the bird under it. If these are used, they should always be flat on the part the bird sits on. Letting them come to a point is really not comfortable, nor a natural way for a pigeon to perch. They are also not great for colder climates, as the bird must hang on, and can't settle down on it to cover his feet, and there by keep them warm. 

The flat perch is a more natural way for the bird to perch, and they can even lay down, which they do enjoy doing. Also in the colder climates, they can settle down over their feet, and there by keep them warm. A 2X4, cut 6 or 7 inches long, with the flat side up, makes a great and comfortable perch for a pigeon. I use the flat perches, and stagger them so that they are not directly over one another. Where I do put them one over the other, I attach the V-perch underneath the flat perch. That way, you have the best of both worlds. No poops on the bird below, and comfort for the bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dovelove<3 said:


> maybe advantage would be that the droppings would roll/slide off since it slanted not flat. im not sure though


They don't roll off. They land on the wings of the V-perch. Keeps the floor under them cleaner, and if a bird is directly under it, also stops them from getting pooped on. You scrape the poops off of the wing part of the perch.


----------



## Peach (Sep 24, 2009)

Great info Jay! thanks! Can you buy those V perch? OR do you make them? Do you have any pictures of your loft, so show me the best of both worlds?

Thanks again!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Peach said:


> Great info Jay! thanks! Can you buy those V perch? OR do you make them? Do you have any pictures of your loft, so show me the best of both worlds?
> 
> Thanks again!


If they are over one another, and perch there all night, I sometimes put a V perch under them so the poop doesn't go on the one underneath. May look odd, but it works.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Jay3

What a great idea, attaching the v-perch a piece of 2 x 4.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hey that is good, remodeled T perch...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks weird, I know, but it works.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a great idea!! Comfy birds and clean lower birds. Thanks for sharing the photo for instant understanding!


----------

